# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Làm thế nào để VB kết nối với cơ sở dữ liệu

## clickenter

Các form của VB và CSDL của em đã có nhưng em không bít kết nối chúng lại với nhau.Mọi người giúp em với???

----------


## nna19x7

bạn chỉnh sai dữ liệu trong file config.php rồi thì phải, thử chỉnh lại xem

----------


## seo012013

Tiện đây cho tui hỏi luôn, làm thế nào để kết nối VB.Net với CSDL dùng ADO.Net. Cách kết nối với ADO.Net có khác ADO của VB6.0 hay không?

----------


## tanphatdoor

kết nối VB.Net với CSDL dùng ADO.Net:
"server=.;database=Data;UID=sa;PWD=123"
Còn trong vb6 thì mình kh rành lắm,chắc cũng đại đại như nhau
Bạn có thể vào:http://caulacbovb.com ở đó có nói rất rõ về sự khác nhau giữa ADO.net và ADO

----------


## giacnguvang

kết nối VB.Net với CSDL dùng ADO.Net:
"server=.;database=Data;UID=sa;PWD=123"
Còn trong vb6 thì mình kh rành lắm,chắc cũng đại đại như nhau
Bạn có thể vào:http://caulacbovb.com ở đó có nói rất rõ về sự khác nhau giữa ADO.net và ADO

----------


## bietthugeleximco

Bạn thử dùng đoạn mã kết nối của mình xem sao:
Dim dB 'Connection
Dim Rs 'Recordset

Private Sub Command1_Click()
OpenDB "HocSinh", "*"
Rs.addnew
Rs!Ten = Text1.Text
Rs!Tuoi = Text2.Text
Rs!DiaChi = Text3.Text
Rs.Update
CloseDB
MsgBox "Them xong rui do !"
End Sub

Public Function OpenDB(FromPart As String, SelectPart As String, Optional dk As String = "1=1") As Boolean
Set dB = CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
Set Rs = CreateObject("ADODB.Recordset")
dB.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" & App.Path & "\db.mdb" & ";Persist Security Info=False"
dB.Open
Rs.Open "Select " & SelectPart & " From " & FromPart & " Where " & dk, dB, 1, 3, 1
If Rs.RecordCount > 0 Then OpenDB = True Else: OpenDB = False
End Function

Public Sub CloseDB()
Rs.Close
dB.Close
Set dB = Nothing
Set Rs = Nothing
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
OpenDB "Hocsinh", "*"
Rs.Delete
Rs.Update
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()

End Sub

----------

